# xchange lease dealer botching the 5k Maintenance



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

2015 Prius C. Section 2 subsection C of the lease agreement requires that I perform all maintenance in Exhibit A. Exhibit A requires tire rotations and oil changes every 5k miles. It also declares that such maintenance is at no cost if serviced at the indicated dealer. 

Or so it says.

I took the car to Kearny Mesa Toyota. They performed the "ToyotaCare" factory 5k service and did the tire rotation, but they absolutely REFUSED to perform the oil change. I told them it was part of the Uber program. The service advisor indicated (paraphrase) "If you can show me documentation where it says I can bill their account we can do it, otherwise we'll charge you ~$50 - the vehicle requires synthetic oil so it's not eligible for 5k intervals"

Reiterated my contractual obligations, that the vehicle is part of the uber program no dice. I was already in a foul mood and gave up; the service advisor didn't seem at all interested in investigating my claims further. Didn't have the contract on hand. 

Essentially, I wasted an hour of time for a tire rotation and BS "inspections" that aren't at all necessary on a factory new car. I sent an email to Xchange leasing letting them know that we have a contractual conflict. I'm obligated to perform Exhibit A services, Exhibit A services are no cost to me at the dealer, but the dealer refuses to perform the work. I asked for a waiver of my obligations for 5k oil changes in writing or for them to advise me that KMT's response is in conflict with their agreements with the dealer under the program so I can take it up with the service manager. 

It's been 2 days and I have no response from xchange.

I doubt this will be commonplace, but FYI to xchange lessees . YOU MUST PERFORM EXHIBIT A MAINTENANCE.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

ToyotaCare is not your Xchange contract and definitely will not provide 5k oil changes on a Prius/PriusC, with ToyotaCare the dealer is reimbursed for normal maintenance performed within normal maintenance parameters. Your Xchange contract requiring 5k oil changes is definitely outside of normal parameters. If your dealer really did agree to perform 5k oil changes with the Xchange lease program, then they are doing those outside of being reimbursed by Toyota through ToyotaCare.

You are on the right track, find out what the Xchange lease people have to say, do they have a specific contract with the dealer that they will actually perform (or have to perform) an oil change every 5k miles.

A Prius/PriusC only requires 10k oil changes. Most non-hyrbid cars running full synthetic can go 7.5k miles nowadays between oil changes, a Prius/PriusC at 10k miles will have the engine operating time of 5k-7.5k miles on a non-hybrid car...in essence changing the oil every 10k in a Prius might actually be the equivalent of doing a full synthetic oil change after 5k miles in a non-hybrid (which is far to early).


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Correct, the ToyotaCare aspect is not what I'm referring to. Tire Rotations just happen to be also included in factory maintenance plan and only mentioned it as that's what they billed it under on my invoice.

The xchange lease REQUIRES 5k mile OCIs irrespective of Toyota factory recommendations. It also says that the named Dealer will perform the service at no cost to the lessee.

Xchange won't answer my email.

I complained to the service manager and they are going to touch base with their uber/xchange rep.

5k OCIs seem excessive to me as well if it was up to me I'd stick with the factory intervals


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Gratz on the car too, just shy of 75k miles on my C and everything is still working perfectly. My rotations are free from where I bought the current set from, so I only see the dealer every 10k miles.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

FYI, Xchange finally contacted the dealer and told them they're required to perform the oil change and bill Xchange for it. Every 5k, no ifs ands or buts. 

Do not let your dealer get away with NOT changing the oil in your xchange leased car!

Didn't understand why the dealer objected so profusely an extra $50 for every xchange vehicle that comes into their service bays. They aren't doing the work for free!


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

fyi, prius is 10k oil change w 0w20 sync oil


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Null said:


> Correct, the ToyotaCare aspect is not what I'm referring to. Tire Rotations just happen to be also included in factory maintenance plan and only mentioned it as that's what they billed it under on my invoice.
> 
> The xchange lease REQUIRES 5k mile OCIs irrespective of Toyota factory recommendations. It also says that the named Dealer will perform the service at no cost to the lessee.
> 
> ...


Yep 5k oil change is included no charge it s in the contract. If they say no driver that thing for 5 years with no oil change ,when they pop up the hood they ll find sludge!!


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

I haven't had any issues.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

ATLrider said:


> fyi, prius is 10k oil change w 0w20 sync oil


Your contract with xchange does not care.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> I haven't had any issues.


Do you have a car with 5k or 10k factory intervals?


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Null said:


> Do you have a car with 5k or 10k factory intervals?


The xchange lease states oil changes are free as long as they are done by the dealer. We get text messages and emails when they car needs to be serviced. I believe the outline is oil changes happen every 5k.


----------

